# unimat accesories



## LEEQ (Nov 26, 2013)

Anybody like to show off their unimat goodies in use? I would like to see the machine in its various functions.


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi Lee,

I don't use mine a lot anymore but did use it to mill a slot in a new brake shoe for my Rockwell mill.  Here's a pic.  The material is phenolic - quite messy.




Steve


----------



## LEEQ (Nov 26, 2013)

So the rod and bracket are for milling set up. I see. My Dad has one that may come up for sale. A SL1000 with some goodies I'm trying to figure out. Thanks for step one Steve.


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 26, 2013)

Lee,

Yes, the standard set up included a post that could be used for milling.  The headstock / motor assembly is removed and bolted to the post.  You might want to join the Yahoo group for Unimats if you want to know more details.  There are plenty of pictures, files and info there.

Steve


----------



## ksierens (Nov 28, 2013)

While I don't use it as much as I used to, I will never part with it.  I have wanted one since I was 12 looking through Popular Mechanics.

Here are a few pictures of some machining operations, and some attachments I made for it, oh and a cabinet I made to hold all the goodies!


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 28, 2013)

I was hoping ksierens would chime in on this.  He's got a great collection of Unimat accessories.....and built a beautiful wood case for them.

There are lots of good folks on the Uni Yahoo group as well as lots of good info.


----------



## ksierens (Dec 2, 2013)

Well thanks Steve, and yes the Yahoo Unimat group is quite helpful.


----------



## stevecmo (Dec 2, 2013)

ksierens said:


> Well thanks Steve, and yes the Yahoo Unimat group is quite helpful.



I remember drooling on myself when you posted your wood cabinet on the Uni site.  :man:


----------

